# What type of Spilo is this?



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

He is 2.5-3in










Thanks


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Picture is not very clear but does resemble S.Maculatus


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

I figured it was all about the shape of the body..
i will get one with better color..


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Gold Spilo


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

Hows this


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. maculatus.


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

so is the S for Spilopleura
S. maculatus.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Caseman said:


> so is the S for Spilopleura
> S. maculatus.


 S=Serrasalmus


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice Mac :nod: ...!


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

What is a maculatus?
is it rare?

I searched and i could not find anything


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Caseman Posted on Mar 2 2004, 09:29 PM
> What is a maculatus?
> is it rare?
> 
> I searched and i could not find anything


Here you go, read away


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

thanks alot


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

casey, I sold you MACS?! Wow never knew that. Enjoy them.


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

Now that they are getting used to the tank they are moveing around alot!!

But i cant get them to eat?
I tried the catfish stuff and they ate a lil when i was not in the room but other than that they wont eat anything i have tryed brine shrimp, krill, catfish, and a feeder

They just ate the tail of the feeder and left him to die.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

dont feed them for another day or two, then try small amounts. They should gladly take it then.


----------

